
Show HN: YabTab – automatically converts webpages to tables - sagganitra
https://yabtab.com
======
sagganitra
YabTab ([https://yabtab.com](https://yabtab.com)) automatically converts web
pages to tables. There is tonnes of information on web: think of product
listing pages, course catalogues, job postings, reports - and all of them are
essentially tables. Product listing pages, for example, are tables with one
row for each product, columns for product information like name, features,
price, etc. However all current scraping tools either require extensive
configuration to extract such information or are domain specific (yet rarely
works). The idea behind YabTab is to build a tool which can auto-extract such
"tabular" information from all websites irrespective of their domain or
underlying structure and technology. YabTab uses Machine Learning techniques
to recognize these patterns in any web page.

I am the author and would love some feedback. Please do try our free trial
hosted on [https://yabtab.com](https://yabtab.com)

